# Hello From Montana!!



## RGPearson3 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hello, my name is Raynee! I am 25, and I have been riding horses since before I can remember. My mom started raising horses when I was about ten and we still raise a couple foals each year. My main two horses that I ride now are both ones that we have raised and I love them! Their names are Halo and Cowboy and they are both registered quarter horses. I joined the horse forum to meet other horse lovers. 

Currently I am continuing my mom's guest ranch where we offer horseback rides. Everyone check out my website: Home - Sky View Ranch

Everyone have a great day! And thanks for looking at my website .


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

RGPearson3 said:


> Hello, my name is Raynee! I am 25, and I have been riding horses since before I can remember. My mom started raising horses when I was about ten and we still raise a couple foals each year. My main two horses that I ride now are both ones that we have raised and I love them! Their names are Halo and Cowboy and they are both registered quarter horses. I joined the horse forum to meet other horse lovers.
> 
> Currently I am continuing my mom's guest ranch where we offer horseback rides. Everyone check out my website: Home - Sky View Ranch
> 
> Everyone have a great day! And thanks for looking at my website .


Your ranch and horses are beautiful! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

RGPearson3 said:


> Hello, my name is Raynee! I am 25, and I have been riding horses since before I can remember. My mom started raising horses when I was about ten and we still raise a couple foals each year. My main two horses that I ride now are both ones that we have raised and I love them! Their names are Halo and Cowboy and they are both registered quarter horses. I joined the horse forum to meet other horse lovers.
> 
> Currently I am continuing my mom's guest ranch where we offer horseback rides. Everyone check out my website: Home - Sky View Ranch
> 
> Everyone have a great day! And thanks for looking at my website .


Hi nice to meet you you have some lovely 
horses


----------

